# floppy drive altering



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

For another color on the floppy drive, the best method (by some sort of marker, sticker, paint)? But without doing any damage to the floppy drive. Preferable, the color is as one, so it can't be noticed any transformation has been made to the floppy drive.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If the front plate pops off the floppy drivee, you should be able to sand and paint it.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

there is also this new paint that works more like a plastic dye.
the result is that it "soaks" into the plastic, and won't scratch off.

you pop the face off, pop the little clear part and the button out, and lay it on some paper, and spray it.

you can paint the button, or leave it plain.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I can't remove any hardware, due to 1 year guaranty. Do you know any other good methods?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if you are worried about messing up the warranty on the machine, then you probably shouldn't change it.

perhaps some stickers, stickers don't void warranties most of the time.


----------

